# Proper carb deplete/load for contest?



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

I was just looking around the net and found this. Does this sound right for a contest?



> Depletion And Replenishment Of Glycogen Stores.
> 
> Sunday is the first day of the depleting phase of glycogen stores. There are some athletes that totally cut the carb consumption and others that do not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2005)

be careful, not everyone does well with carb depleting/loading, some end up looking very puffy.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I was just looking around the net and found this. Does this sound right for a contest?


I agree - don't do anything drastic if you don't know how you are going to respond.... You didn't happen to do a 'dry run' of a carb depletion/loading at about 10 weeks out did you??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

three days of carb loading prior to contest could be to much depending on your level of sensitvity to carbs.  Like Rob said, if you don't know yourself you can really end up looking bloated.  Play it safe your first time around.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 21, 2005)

So what's the best way to play it? Don't load at all? one day? two days?


----------



## dakota (Apr 21, 2005)

ive done it for vacation a few times @ two days and looked awesome. i just ate carbs all day long, worked great. you prob. should start on thursday


----------

